# You F**king F**kers!!!!!!!



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well all I can say is thank you guys and this means so much to me, So the mail guys Brings in a Whole Tub of mail and say You always get one or two but damn man, You Assholes got me good, Im running out to pick up Dave and go to the TAT event tonight so ill have to open these when I get back, I mean it when i say I love you guys and this place, This was so friggin cool I cant wait to open these guys










So Ill be back in few to post these guys up, I rode the pain boat


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

oh snap!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Dave- you better hide your chairs. Looks like Jesse is going to need a place to crash tonight.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

ahhhahahaha! I knew I sensed a disturbance. From what I've seen in my short time here, Jesse, you deserve every ounce of pain. Better than Christmas....Well done, gents. -Jamie


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Damn Son! It's gonna take you months to recover from that one!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_Have some !!!_


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you got your butt kicked hard. You guys who did this are awesome!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to agree, Jesse's easily one of the most generous BOTL's we have. 

See you at the Tat event here shortly!!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

LMAO, holy crap that was just one day!?!?!? Hahahahhahaha, my wife would have a cow if that happened to me!!! Hehehehhehe, you're goin need some time in an ICU after that hit!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Unprecedented destruction to a well deserved brother. Hope you made room for them,,,lol


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

That's so great! I'm really glad I was able to to take part in this. That grin says it all!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Holy S*%t!! I knew it would be bad but DAM!!!:smokin:

The boat has arrived!! Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome lol

get owned


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Day-um Jess!!! You got blew the #[email protected]* up!!! :scared:

Awesome guys, just awesome...


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow... thats all I have to say. wow. 

You guys on this forum are awesome. Enjoy them bro.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Two things:

1. I don't know what is in those boxes.
2. That is not all of it.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Gotta love destruction on this kind of epic scale, especially when it lands right in the middle of Team WA territory. :whoo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaaaaHaaaaaaaa! Suffer Jesse, you deserve it the way you've been taking people out lately. BTW, I had nothing to do with this one. :fear::mrgreen::clap2:

Well done Gentlemen!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Poppa gots POPPED!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy Sh!t, looks like its time to invest in a new humidor.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

oh man that is awesome!

I cant believe no one told me about this so I could have added to the destruction!!!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.
thats good. get some pics up when you can


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet..... the boat has arrived and it seems there are some passengers still waiting..... enjoy the pain brother....


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

And this is why I love Puff :tu
You got owned son!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Owned


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So wait Dave didn't get a boat?

Jesse - support group meets on Mondays.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> LMAO, holy crap that was just one day!?!?!? Hahahahhahaha, my wife would have a cow if that happened to me!!! Hehehehhehe, you're goin need some time in an ICU after that hit!!!


Yes. One day. It is the result of a mass bombing run.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ha ha neaner neaner Yes Jason he can use my broken down chair. 

WTG Guy's!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> 2. That is not all of it.


:twitch::fear:

:whoo::clap2::scared:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

alright just took Pics, Give me 15-20mins to upload and get a post togather


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

First of all...AMAZING hit guys!!! Jesse, you have def been served buddy, and well deserved as well!!!
Everyone on this site is absolutely amazing!!! You guys friggin rock the sheeite!!!

Dude, I hope u have a few extra humis for all that !!! Cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Impatiently waiting for a damage report. We need intel!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> alright just took Pics, Give me 15-20mins to upload and get a post togather


Beem 23 minutes get off your lazy ass and post em f**king f**ker you oke:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Beem 23 minutes get off your lazy ass and post em f**king f**ker you oke:


Wow... someone must have really broken a lot of chairs...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Wow... someone must have really broken a lot of chairs...


Naw that's how express fondness around here. :mrgreen: also Jesse invented You F**king F**kers saying so you get the picture?


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see the carnage. This should be reeeaaaallll good. I'm still laughing about the half stunned/half s#%$ eatin' grin Jesse's got going on in the pic. Great stuff, y'all. -Jamie


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My favorite part of all of this is... this isn't done.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

No. It is not. There is another wave.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wooo hooooo more carnage is still coming for you brother... i should have sent a first aid kit as well.......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

He probably fell asleep among the boxed with a shit eating grin. 



jessejava187 said:


>


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok I had to restart the comp, it craped out when i was uploaded the pics

So here is the pics you guys must see

Frist Off, My man Grumpy1328 Kick it off like this








Thank you my friend

Then Kraze15 came with a bomb and ronson lit








Thank you Bro

Then Bigslowrock hit me again, Jason, Your going down









jason you are coming up in the world, maybe you need a spanking lol

thegoldenmackid, Hit and sent 23cents in there for a new mail box










Charlie Your the man

Kenelbow droped the bomb on me







The Tote bag is the shit, thank you

Ok Phager, Wow who is the new guy, and how did he know I quit smoking and have been chewing tobacco and he sends me some snus, Where is it from? and Im dipping one right now and its bomb










Ok thank you pat, BTW 9405503699300278495316 welcome to the pond

HAHAHAHA

Then My main man CigarLoco Hit me hard core










that case is the shit, Kym I love you and Its justice league for life lol

Then The smokey dawn front came with the thunder








You My friend are a Force on your own, You may one day run in to the TJL belive that

Then Ron, Of corse rip in to me also










Thank you Ron

Then Deep, took me out Deep










Joe thank you I love those piggies

The it was Guitar7272, With best note of the night Boats and hoes








You guys did homework on what I smoke for sure, Thanks bro

Then teedles took a turn, TW is my dude we go back like lac seats








Hey TW what the unbanded guy, and Your hosed cuz I didnt box up your wish yet, So be warned, Thanks

Then It was Jenady smacked me around some more







Thank you jim

I want to say this, I love you guys and I belive in this place and what we do, if your new stay and if your old school keep it up, I will post if more shows up, BTW I have room for all this so Humi space is not a issue yet at least, You rocked Biggie Smalls I will now Relax and take notes from you guys


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Amazing, and a deserving target fo sho.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Now he it is all ayt once take it guys


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok so i had break it up, Didnt know there was a pic limit

Then last but not least so for was Krish the fish, man you dont pull no punchs I like your style








You my friend are a rated rookie for sure, You may get a offer from the justice league soon, thank you


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Jesse and long over due :clap2: Thanks for all your Help! sorry I didn't get you anything I'm saving up for a new chair. :mrgreen: But a better BOTL there is not!!

Congrats :clap2: eace: :clap2: eace:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice.... looks like there should be more to come indeed.... hopefully the space in you humi fills up soon... hahahaha enjoy the smokes....


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice. BTW...one last thing:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Patrick man, i thank you for putting this all togather man, this more then made my day it made my year, You sure are a friend to me and every BOTL there is


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave... you make me laugh. Even if you remind me of Raph.

Jesse, aftershocks a bitch, just sayin'


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Very Cool Jesse and long over due :clap2: Thanks for all your Help! sorry I didn't get you anything I'm saving up for a new chair. :mrgreen: But a better BOTL there is not!!
> 
> Congrats :clap2: eace: :clap2: eace:


 Im sure your trying to play cool, Dave thanks for everything and hopfully we can smoke and eat some BBQ tomorrow my friend


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> very nice.... looks like there should be more to come indeed.... hopefully the space in you humi fills up soon... hahahaha enjoy the smokes....


 I will either have to due some moveing in the cooler, Or it looks like another 150OT Is going to be the next thing i buy, Buts its pretty packed


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave... you make me laugh. Even if you remind me of Raph.
> 
> Jesse, aftershocks a bitch, just sayin'


That's good Raph is cool you however? :mrgreen: oke: :bathbaby:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

FRIGGIN AWESOME MY BROTHERS !!!....:clap2:

Well deserved Jesse, now get all that junk up in your trunk !!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

all the destruction and chaos....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

LOL Nice pictures and can't wait to see round 2, 3, and ....


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

BWAAAHAHAAHAA! sucker.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad my bomb found it's target! Enjoy those smokes Jesse!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Very awesome, those smokes aught to keep you busy for a week or two :smoke:, looks like everyone came through with a kick as variety of tasty morsels.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nicely done!!! Enjoy.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

freakin awesome!! well done Puffers! 

and Jesse, that first pic says it all...well deserved bro


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess that would have been the mother* "A-bomb"* of all cigar bombs, no?

Way to go Jesse!!!!!!!! You _SUCK!_

:smoke:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> I guess that would have been the mother* "A-bomb"* of all cigar bombs, no?
> 
> Way to go Jesse!!!!!!!! You _SUCK!_
> 
> :smoke:


 I love you too, Gary see you next sat.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

You know what i love about Puff.com Is ever since i joined I love when the mail comes, Before The mail only brought bad news like bills and stuff, cant wait to see him today lol


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Unbelieveable!!! Enjoy those cigars brother, Well Deserved.:shocked:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::smoke:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

One thing that sucks is I had to work today at 6am, when i wanted to call in after yesterday and clean up my cooler and get it all sorted, this sucks


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heeheheeheheheehehee!!

That is a beautiful Hit!!! :clap2:.... :clap2:.... :clap2:.... :clap2:.... :clap2:....


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok here is damage from today

Frist off Ekengland07 boroke me off so more








Thanks Bro

Then Jdaly Took turn waxing me here with these








Thanks for the sticks my friend

Then Toro got some of me to, and Patrick knows one thing I love also as must as cigars








Xbox 360, Thank you now i will have points for the RDR add ones when they come out, Patrick thank you fo everything


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this was a successful sortie. Well played, comrades.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

and the barage continues......ha!...........Well, after seeing all the damage, I feel that mine was a meager firecracker compared to some of the payloads. This will not do..........


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

thats an epic hit guys 

hits like this are enough to force a midnight run to the store for a new coolerdor lol
all part of the pain!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome Xbox live points lol

great bomb


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA PWNED!









Or maybe this will be more appropriate


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA PWNED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO.... Steve, Steve, Steve, they got you in the end Dumbass! (There was a sting in the tail of his life)


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Wow! That HAD ta hurt!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats Jesse....enjoy all them smokes!

Mass bombing runs are so much fun!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dajones said:


> Wow! That HAD ta hurt!


Nearly as much as the HURT TJL put on you eh? LMAO


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow.......


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I love it, Big Poppa, Gets Fu*k UP!! :nod: 
LOL WTG BROS!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

More boxes at the house, Left for work before the mail came, My roommates love this, so i ask if there was any mail for me and he said yea, I ask how many, he said more then 1


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

NOICE!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oh Yeah!!!!!!!*

:rockon:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Now he it is all ayt once take it guys


thats pretty awsome man... no doubt you will find more then a few in there you will love.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Jesse, You'll need to get another group photo with all the new arrivals from today! That group photo makes me drool every time I see it, I'm going to have to get a new keyboard if people don't stop quoting it!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> More boxes at the house, Left for work before the mail came, My roommates love this, so i ask if there was any mail for me and he said yea, I ask how many, he said more then 1


op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok Then Magicseven Hit me too










Thanks Bro

And Stench Hooked me up too










Thanks Rob


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I remember saying you liked Greycliff's so I threw a fewin there!

How did the chocolate hold up in the heat? I was going to throw a couple signuature cow pies at you too, but the dam store was out.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, this seems like one long bombing run!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you know that I can spell;

*
EPIC____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :woohoo:

:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder when the grand finale will happen?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I wonder when the grand finale will happen?


There is more? Really?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> There is more? Really?


I don't know? :noidea: :lol: :yo: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

My soldiers travel in single file to disguise their numbers.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG guys and well deserved Jesse---Looks like you pissed in many BOTL here cornflakes....probably won't do that again!


----------

